# Test complet de l'imac G5



## Gabi (23 Octobre 2004)

J&#8217;ai reçu hier mon imac 17" - G5 1,6 Ghz &#8211; 1 go de ram @ 128 bits &#8211; combo. En voici le test :

1 &#8211; Design, ergonomie, qualité de fabrication :

Tout est affaire de goût. Je n&#8217;étais pas emballé en voyant les photos : mais dès que je l&#8217;ai vu devant moi, j&#8217;ai été séduit par son design très épuré, simple. Le plastique blanc est de très bonne qualité et recouvert d&#8217;une coque transparente, plus épaisse que pour l&#8217;emac ou l&#8217;ibook, qui donne une belle apparence à l&#8217;imac : il n&#8217;a pas cet aspect mat et « cheap » des photos que l&#8217;on peut voir sur le web.

Les « maceux » joueront les blasés (« Pff ! On s&#8217;y attendait ! ») et les « PCistes » brandiront leur shuttles pourtant, force est de reconnaître la prouesse d&#8217;Apple : concevoir un ordinateur dans un boîtier aussi fin (5,2 cm) avec écran, alimentation et haut-parleurs intégrés est tout simplement stupéfiant : j&#8217;avais beau m&#8217;y attendre, je suis encore étonné à chaque fois que je le vois ! L&#8217;imac est parfaitement équilibré, totalement stable sur son beau pied, Il est très bien pensé et conçu.

La connectique et le bouton de démarrage sont faciles d&#8217;accès. Les fils partants de ces ports passent dans un trou dans la base en métal : ils sont cachés par l&#8217;écran et le socle -> résultat : de face, on ne voit aucun fil dépasser de l&#8217;imac : c&#8217;est une idée simple mais bien trouvée : le style « light » de l&#8217;imac est préservé.

La qualité de fabrication est très bonne : j&#8217;ai ouvert l&#8217;imac pour changer les barrettes de ram : tout est fixé, propre, « bien rangé », sans faiblesse ; il faudra voir sur le long terme, mais j&#8217;ai pour le moment une impression très positive.

2- Performances :

En ce moment, je tape sur Word, encode sous Itunes, scanne une pochette d&#8217;album, navigue sur Safari, télécharge avec LimeWire, écoute de la musique, et Flash et dreamweaver sont ouverts : je suis étonné par la souplesse avec laquelle je passe d&#8217;une application à une autre : rien ne ralentit, tout est fluide ! Le multitâche est géré à merveille par OS X, et combiné au G5 de l&#8217;imac, c&#8217;est un vrai plaisir de travailler avec.
Pour le multimédia, imac et ilife forment un couple très heureux&#8230;

En « performances pures », voici quelques tests (processeur en « maximal », aucun autre programme d&#8217;ouvert) :
Démarrage d&#8217;OS X : 52 secondes
Encodage en aac @ 128 bps sous Itunes : 18x en moyenne
Xbench : 154,6
Ces résultats me semblent très corrects et du même niveau que l&#8217;ancien powermac 1,6 : ce qui est étonnant vu que l&#8217;imac a un bus système moins rapide. On rappellera que Xbench n&#8217;est pas très significatif, notamment pour comparer l&#8217;imac G5 à son petit frère en G4 car il n&#8217;est pas optimisé pour le 64 bits ; on peut s&#8217;attendre à des résultas légèrement au dessus pour les autres modèles de l&#8217;imac : G5 à 1,8 Ghz et bus système à 600 MHz.
C&#8217;est en tout cas très satisfaisant pour une machine de cette gamme de prix.

Pour les jeux : quelle surprise ! Après tout ce que j&#8217;avais lu sur la GeForce FX5200 ultra, je m&#8217;attendais à des performances très médiocres ; pourtant, j&#8217;ai fait tourner Unreal Tournament en 1152x864 avec toutes les options graphiques au maximum sans aucun ralentissement. Warcraft 3, SdA : le retour du roi, Call of Duty ou Les sims tournent tous de manière très fluide, On peut s&#8217;attendre à faire tourner correctement les prochains Star Wars : knights of the old republic et World of Warcraft, vu les résultats en bêta sur des configurations plus modestes.
Pour les jeux à venir dans un ou deux ans, il faudra sûrement baisser la résolution et les détails. Pour les jeux qui sortiront dans 3 ou 4 ans, mieux vaut ne pas y penser&#8230;
L&#8217;imac n&#8217;est donc pas une machine pour hardcore gamers, mais s&#8217;en sort très bien pour les jeux actuels : en fait, je pense que même avec sa carte graphique saturée, l&#8217;imac compense par son G5 (et 1 Go de ram @ 128 bits) : une bonne surprise donc.

J&#8217;attends avec impatience Tiger qui gérera les 64 bits du G5 et devrait donc augmenter les performances, déjà bonnes, de l&#8217;imac.

3- Bruit et ventilation :

Je vais essayer d&#8217;être clair et objectif :
- L&#8217;imac est plus silencieux que n&#8217;importe quel PC de bureau
- Il est du même niveau sonore que l&#8217;ancien modèle en G4
- Le lecteur combo est moins bruyant que celui de l&#8217;ibook, le disque dur est discret.
- Les ventilateurs se déclenchent rarement : lors d&#8217;une utilisation intensive (jeu) et prolongée (une heure), ils produisent un bruit raisonnable (je ne m&#8217;en aperçois même pas).
Cependant, il y a quelque chose qui me gêne : le bruit de fond de fonctionnement est certes très faible, mais il est assez aigu et de plus, l&#8217;imac est au niveau des oreilles de son utilisateur : du coup, je trouve ce bruit un peu agaçant même si on l&#8217;oublie au bout d&#8217;un moment.

La ventilation est remarquablement bien pensée, surtout vu la finesse du boîtier, la présence d&#8217;un G5 et la promiscuité des composants : les ventilateurs se déclenchent très rarement et ne tournent qu&#8217;au minimum (pas comme lors d&#8217;un Apple Hardware Test, pendant lequel on peut se servir de l&#8217;imac comme sèche-cheveux) ; l&#8217;air froid est aspiré par le bas de l&#8217;imac et s&#8217;évacue chaud par le haut ; allumé depuis 4 heures environ, je pose ma main sur le boîtier : je dirais environ 25°C.

4- Ecran et son :

J&#8217;avais tellement lu de critiques sur l&#8217;écran que je m&#8217;attendais au pire : mon avis est mitigé.
En théorie, au vu des caractéristiques « papier », on voit que la dalle est en retard d&#8217;un génération.
En pratique, je trouve que l&#8217;image est de bonne qualité en ce qui concerne la luminosité et le contraste : les noirs sont noirs, la luminosité est uniforme et les couleurs ne « bavent » pas. Je ne trouve pas que l&#8217;image soit moins bonne que celle des écrans actuels exposés à la Fnac par exemple.
Pour les angles de vision, c&#8217;est vrai qu&#8217;il faut éviter de regarder l&#8217;écran de biais ; cependant, il n&#8217;y a aucun problème si vous êtes assis en face de votre ordinateur (ce qui est le cas le plus souvent). 
Ceux qui ont un usage pro de leur machine risquent de ne pas être du même avis.

Les  hauts parleurs intégrés sont de très bonne qualité : le son ne sature pas dans les aigus, les basses sont présentes : c&#8217;est équilibré ; par contre, la puissance est très médiocre : réglée au maximum, le son suffit tout juste pour une petite pièce (je me sers de mon imac pour écouter la musique dans une pièce de 10m2).

5- Points faibles :

- absence de graveur DVD sur le premier modèle : alors que tout PC à 1000 euros a un graveur DVD, l&#8217;imac 1,6 se contente d&#8217;un combo graveur CD. Personnellement, je n&#8217;en ai pas du tout l&#8217;utilité ; au cas où le besoin viendrait, je pourrais toujours en acheter un externe.

- Carte graphique modeste : si l&#8217;on regarde les offres PC à 1315 euros avec un TFT 17", la plupart ont une radeon 9200 équivalente à la GeForce de l&#8217;imac : sur les deux premiers modèles de l&#8217;imac, je ne trouve pas que cette carte graphique soit une « honte » ; pour le modèle 20" à 1880 euros, c&#8217;est plus dérangeant : une radeon 9600XT aurait été plus logique vu la taille de l&#8217;écran et la gamme de prix (la CG étant la même sur les modèles 17" et 20", les jeux auront la même résolution sur les deux écrans : 1024x768 passe bien sur un 17", mais moins bien pour un 20"). Bien sûr, renfonçons le couteau dans la plaie déjà bien large : la carte graphique ne peut pas être changée (soudée à la carte mère).

- Mémoire vive installée : Les 256 Mo de ram ne suffisent clairement pas.
Pour une utilisation simple, il faut rajouter une seconde barrette de 256 (si possible provenant de chez Apple : les barrettes doivent être installées par paire identique pour que le bus mémoire soit en 128 bits et non en 64).
Pour une utilisation plus intensive, il faut prévoir deux barrettes de 512 Mo surtout en prévision de Tiger (j&#8217;ai revendu celle d&#8217;origine 40 euros et acheté deux barrettes marque Kingston : coût total = 140 euros).

6- Conclusion :

Je suis très content de mon achat et compte le garder plusieurs années, le temps de finir mes études. Je trouve que le nouvel imac G5 est une machine très attrayante : performant, design superbe, gamme de prix bien positionnée (le modèle 20" est une excellente affaire vu le prix actuel d&#8217;un écran de cette taille) ; les PCistes vont critiquer ses petits défauts, mais ce ne sera que pour masquer leur dépit ! Poussé par l&#8217;ipodmania, je pense que l&#8217;imac sera la machine à switchage massif d&#8217;Apple :

L&#8217;imac G5 est une réussite,
Longue vie à la Pomme !


----------



## airbusA380 (23 Octobre 2004)

Salut Gabi!

J'ai la meme config que toi et je suis entierement d'accord avec ton post. Sans faire du cirage de pompe c'est l'avis sur l'ImacG5 le plus objectif que j'ai lu depuis que je suis inscrit sur le forum. Pour ma part j'ai juste changé l'alim gresillante (1 semaine de délai) et maintenant tout va bien. Encore bravo!


----------



## TNK (23 Octobre 2004)

airbusA380 a dit:
			
		

> ... Sans faire du cirage de pompe c'est l'avis sur l'ImacG5 le plus objectif que j'ai lu depuis que je suis inscrit sur le forum ...


 Du cirage de pom(p)me plutôt 

   OK, Ok
   Je connais déjà la sortie


----------



## Yip (24 Octobre 2004)

Très bon test Gabi   

Clair, posé, avec le maximum d'objectivité, bravo.

Tu veux pas t'acheter un G5 mono dernier modèle maintenant ?  


TNK attends-moi !


----------



## NightWalker (24 Octobre 2004)

Quand je pense que t'as failli craqué avant...   

Je suis vraiment content pour toi... bon amusement...


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Octobre 2004)

Très bon post, seul bémol, quand tu dis qu'il est silencieux comme un g4 tournesol, là, je ne suis pas d'accord, ayant pu faire le test durant 2 jours :
Le g5 est plus bruyant que le g4, en stand by, ou en application, et comme on est à 50cm de la sortie de ventilo, on l'entend d'autant plus !
Pour ce qui est des HP internes, je suis moins de ton avis, aussi, les HP sont faibles en basse, n'offrent pas de rondeur, et effectivement sont faibles en puissance. Mais pour des HP, cela peut être affaire de goût...

Bon travail à toi sur ta belle machine et merci pour ton post si précis !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

Tes impressions sont marquées au coin du bon sens. Elles rejoignent en tout cas les miennes à la FNAC.


----------



## Surfer Libre (24 Octobre 2004)

Joli test précis, juste et circonstancié. Il faudra juste que tu nous dise où tu trouves les iMac G5 20" à 1880 euros. Ca va en intéresser queques uns...


----------



## Gabi (24 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour vos commentaires    

=> Surfer libre : Oups ! "Boulette" comme dirait Roselyne : c'est 1935 euros sur le store educ' ou en étant adherant Fnac.

(Pourquoi est-ce que je ne peux plus éditer mon message ?!)


----------



## iFRS (24 Octobre 2004)

Salut bises aux filles poignée de mains aux mecs
euh si je puis me permettre l'intérêt serait de savoir surtout où trouver le famous iMac G5 pas tellement où gagner 50euros sur la machine AMHA
J+55 et tjs rien enfin cette semaine si Dieu le veut


----------



## kaboum (25 Octobre 2004)

et savez vous pourquoi il n'y a pas de port firewire 800 sur cette machine???
 je trouve ça un peu dommage...


----------



## TNK (25 Octobre 2004)

kaboum a dit:
			
		

> et savez vous pourquoi il n'y a pas de port firewire 800 sur cette machine???
> je trouve ça un peu dommage...


Firewire 800 et gigabit ethernet sont sur la gamme Powermac
Evidemment, on peut considérer que c'est un - pour l'Imac ou un + pour le Powermac...


----------



## JPTK (25 Octobre 2004)

Bien ce test, ça me rassure un peu quant aux perfs de la machine vu que "j'ai fais switcher" quelqu'un sur ce modèle avec 512 mo de ram sur un slot. J'espère d'ailleurs que ça divise pas les perfs par 2 sinon je coupe un arbre, un gros.  :rateau:


----------



## FloX (25 Octobre 2004)

J'ai monté la deuxième barrette d'origine Apple que Gabi m'a envoyé ce week end et je suis bien en  
128 bits 

Merci Gabi :love: 

Le test est dispo ici pour ceux qui le désire :

http://www.macbidouille.com/downloads/testbusG5fr.sit


----------



## jv_zeffeur (25 Octobre 2004)

Très beau test Gabi !  Me tarde !


----------



## La mouette (25 Octobre 2004)

Oui merci pour ce test !!!


----------



## techere (26 Octobre 2004)

> Je vais essayer d?être clair et objectif :
> - L?imac est plus silencieux que n?importe quel PC de bureau
> - Il est du même niveau sonore que l?ancien modèle en G4
> - Le lecteur combo est moins bruyant que celui de l?ibook, le disque dur est discret.
> - Les ventilateurs se déclenchent rarement : lors d?une utilisation intensive (jeu) et prolongée (une heure), ils produisent un bruit raisonnable (je ne m?en aperçois même pas).



salut,
je viens de recevoir mon deuxieme imac g5. le premier avait le fameux probleme d'alim.
sur le deuxieme, les ventilos se declenchent pour la moindre broutille...meme pour ecrire ce post il ventile de folie, j'ai l'impression d'entendre un aspirateur dans une piece voisine. par contre si je redemarre et que je n'ouvre aucune appli, là, c'est le calme plat...
alors ma question......

faut il rajouter de la RAM (je n'ai que 256 Mo) pour qu'il tourne silencieusement ou estce que la solution est a rechercher ailleurs ???


----------



## TNK (26 Octobre 2004)

techere a dit:
			
		

> salut,
> je viens de recevoir mon deuxieme imac g5. le premier avait le fameux probleme d'alim.
> sur le deuxieme, les ventilos se declenchent pour la moindre broutille...meme pour ecrire ce post il ventile de folie, j'ai l'impression d'entendre un aspirateur dans une piece voisine. par contre si je redemarre et que je n'ouvre aucune appli, là, c'est le calme plat...
> alors ma question......
> ...


Bienvenue à Macgé pour ton premier post 

Je ne sais pas si le simple lancement de ton browser sature la mémoire au point d'utiliser du swap disque... menumeters pour voir l'occupation mémoire
Le swap est-il actif? /var/vm


----------



## techere (26 Octobre 2004)

premier post a macgé et premeir mac aussi...
désolé mais je ne comprends rien a ce que tu me dis
c'est quoi du swap dique ?
ce que tu appelles menumeters est ce que c'est le "moniteur d'activite" ???
var ??? vm???
merci de m'aider


----------



## TNK (26 Octobre 2004)

techere a dit:
			
		

> premier post a macgé et premeir mac aussi...
> désolé mais je ne comprends rien a ce que tu me dis
> c'est quoi du swap dique ?
> ce que tu appelles menumeters est ce que c'est le "moniteur d'activite" ???
> ...


Désolé pour le jargon 

Menumeters est un logiciel gratuit que tu trouveras là: http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/index.html

Il affiche dans la barre en haut à droite la mémoire utilisée/libre, le taux d'utilisation du processeur et d'autres informations... Je l'utilise, et j'aime beaucoup

Quand il n'y a plus assez de mémoire RAM disponible, le système utilise le disque dur comme mémoire supplémentaire (mémoire virtuelle sur Windows, partition swap sur linux, fichiers présents dans /var/vm sur OSX)
/var/vm est le "chemin" d'accès aux fichiers swap var est un répertoire (ou dossier), vm aussi. On peut voir la taille des fichiers contenus dans ces répertoires en ouvrant l'application "TERMINAL" et en entrant la commande:
cd /var/vm
la commande:
ls
donne ensuite la liste et la taille des fichiers présents dans ce répertoire
ce sont des commandes unix

si tu installes menumeters, tu n'auras pas à faire tout cela pour avoir l'info, menumeters donne la taille du swap utilisé (si je me rappelle bien, là je suis au taf sur un PC  )

Parmi les hypothèses qui conduiraient au déclenchement de tes ventilos, il y a la possibilité que le disque dur soit sollicité par l'utilisation de swap. D'où mes remarques (obscures pour un non initié, je l'avoue)

Dans tous les cas, 256 Mo est TRES insuffisant pour utiliser à la fois un G5 et OSX.
En fonction de ton budget, rajouter une barette de 256Mo est le minimum des minimum...
Mais, bon, ta config mémoire ne sera pas optimale (rien de dramatique, ne t'inquiète pas)
En effet, avec deux barettes STRICTEMENT INDENTIQUES, les accès mémoire seront plus rapides qu'avec une seule (de la taille cumulée de deux) ou qu'avec deux barettes différentes (il y a de nombreux posts à ce sujet dans ces forums)

Ce que font la plupart des gens ici est d'acheter deux autres barettes identiques (2x512Mo ou 2x1Go) ou de rajouter une barette de 256Mo d'origine Apple (j'en aurais bientôt à vendre  ) pour qu'elle soit identique à celle d'origine (en priant pour qu'Apple n'ait pas plusieurs fournisseurs pour ses barettes  )

Voilà, n'hésite pas à poser d'autres questions, si ce n'est pas suffisamment clair 

Sinon, tu n'aurais pas, par mégarde, bloqué l'évacuation d'air située sous l'Imac?....


----------



## Gabi (26 Octobre 2004)

Hello,

Content que mon test vous ai plû.   

Aprés quelques jours d'utilisation, je revois un mon avis au niveau du bruit :

Le niveau sonore du bruit de fond est bien le même que celui de l'imac G4 mais en plus aigu : un peu "strident" (mais le mot est un peu trop fort...) ; je pensais m'en accomoder au cours du temps : ce n'est pas le cas. Par exemple, je n'arrive pas à dormir ou à travailler à côté si il est allumé.
Rien d'énorme tout de même : en fait, j'ai trouvé une comparaison : 
Imaginez une mouche qui bourdonne dans la piéce où vous êtes : c'est un peu agaçant quand on y pense mais on n'y pense pas en permanence... 

Les ventilateurs se déclenchent parfois pour "peu" de logicies ouverts (4-5), mais toujours en vitesse minimum ; de plus, j'ai remarqué que ce n'est que pour des actions précises dans des programmes précis : donc un "problème" peut-être plus logiciel que matériel.

Concernant les deux petits bugs de l'imac :
- Il m'est arrivé une fois que OS X ne lise plus aucun CD : aprés un redémarrage, tout est redevenu normal.
- Il arrive parfois d'entendre un léger "clac" des haut-parleurs quand Itunes lit de la musique et qu'un autre son se fait entendre.
=> Dans les deux cas, j'imagine que ce sera résolu par une mise à jour prochaine.


----------



## Marcmaniac (26 Octobre 2004)

Gabi, comme toi, je n'arrive décidément pas à m'habituer à ce bruit !

Quel chainlie !!!!!!


----------



## Cricri (26 Octobre 2004)

Il vous reste quelques jour pour le rendre (on peut le rendre avant 14 jours [10 jours ouvrés])?
Voir conditions ICI 
Il serait bon que ceux qui ont un iMac G5 "Whisper Quiet" se manifestent car ça devient flippant :rose: !


----------



## macarel (26 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Il vous reste quelques jour pour le rendre (on peut le rendre avant 14 jours [10 jours ouvrés])?
> Voir conditions ICI
> Il serait bon que ceux qui ont un iMac G5 "Whisper Quiet" se manifestent car ça devient flippant :rose: !



Je veux bien te rassurer, comme je l'ai dit déjà, après le changement de l'alim: un nouveau monde s'ouvre


----------



## Cricri (26 Octobre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien te rassurer, comme je l'ai dit déjà, après le changement de l'alim: un nouveau monde s'ouvre


Si le problème de Gabi et de Marcmaniac est lié aux alim défectueuses, ça me rassure mais comme ils ne parlent pas d'avoir contacté apple à ce sujet je me demande si le problème n'est pas plus sournoix...

Si c'est le problème du ventilo qui se trouve ICI  c'est plus emmerdant vu que le THREAD  le plus long sur le forum iMac G5 d'Apple concerne ce problème et qu'Apple propose le remplacement du mid-plane assembly (comment on dit en français) sans succès semble t-il!


----------



## FloX (26 Octobre 2004)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien te rassurer, comme je l'ai dit déjà, après le changement de l'alim: un nouveau monde s'ouvre



Nos alims sont ok, c'est juste que les ventilos de l'imac font un bruit super strident ... Meme au ralenti en approchant l'oreille on percoit bien le son aigu des ventilos.
Et quand on sollicite un peu la carte graphique (diablo II) alors là c'est fini, les ventilos se mettent en route et y a juste a augmenter le son.
Enfin ce n'est rien comparé au pc de ma copine avec ces 5 ventilos c'est un vrai sèche cheveux


----------



## gégé2 (27 Octobre 2004)

J'ai installé menumeters, mais je ne sais pas trop comment interpréter les infos fournies (uptime, charge moyenne, tâches/fil, mémoire virtuelle, fichier des swap...).

Si vous pouviez éclairer mon ignorance...

Merci.


----------



## techere (27 Octobre 2004)

> Le niveau sonore du bruit de fond est bien le même que celui de l'imac G4 mais en plus aigu : un peu "strident" (mais le mot est un peu trop fort...) ; je pensais m'en accomoder au cours du temps : ce n'est pas le cas. Par exemple, je n'arrive pas à dormir ou à travailler à côté si il est allumé.
> Rien d'énorme tout de même : en fait, j'ai trouvé une comparaison :
> Imaginez une mouche qui bourdonne dans la piéce où vous êtes : c'est un peu agaçant quand on y pense mais on n'y pense pas en permanence...
> 
> Les ventilateurs se déclenchent parfois pour "peu" de logicies ouverts (4-5), mais toujours en vitesse minimum ; de plus, j'ai remarqué que ce n'est que pour des actions précises dans des programmes précis : donc un "problème" peut-être plus logiciel que matériel.



merci  a TNK.
en fait j'ai le meme probleme que tout le monde, a savoir le bourdonnement aigu...auquel on ne s'habitue pas.
chez moi aussi les ventilos se declenchent pour peu,  en fait ils tournent tout le temps avec des coups de bourre de temps a autres.

je vais le rendre je crois pour acheter un ibook ou un powerbook.
sont ils plus silencieux au moins ??? si oui lequel des deux ventile le moins ???


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Chez moi, les ventilateurs tournent tout le temps !
Albert


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

techere a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'ai le meme probleme que tout le monde, a savoir le bourdonnement aigu...auquel on ne s'habitue pas


:rose:


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, les ventilateurs tournent tout le temps !
> Albert


Tu n'as pas utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner pour installer ton système par hasard ?


----------



## Gabi (27 Octobre 2004)

Hello,

J'ai trouvé les reponses à nos questions sur le bruit : voir le sujet "Bruit de l'imac"


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai trouvé les reponses à nos questions sur le bruit : voir le sujet "Bruit de l'imac"


Ah, t'as trouvé! Ah bin d'accord alors...!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas utilisé Carbon Copy Cloner pour installer ton système par hasard ?


 non pourquoi ?


----------



## Cricri (27 Octobre 2004)

Halbert a dit:
			
		

> non pourquoi ?


Parce que l'iMac G5 embarque une build plus récente d'OS x qui gèrent les ventilos.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Octobre 2004)

Gabi a dit:
			
		

> - Il arrive parfois d'entendre un léger "clac" des haut-parleurs quand Itunes lit de la musique et qu'un autre son se fait entendre.
> => Dans les deux cas, j'imagine que ce sera résolu par une mise à jour prochaine.



J'en parle dans ce sujet: Son de l'iMac G5.

Sur les forums d'Apple il est fait mention de ce bug. Beaucoup d'utilisateurs de l'iMac G5 20" l'ont rencontré... une mise à jour logicielle devrait corriger cela en effet... Sinon pour l'éviter en attendant -> haut-parleurs externes.


----------



## matg (30 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon iMac G5 1.6 Ghz avec 256 Mo de RAM et j'en suis ravi seulement les performances ne semblent pas être au rendez-vous... Il est à peine plus rapide que le Powerbook G4 17 " 1 Ghz d'un ami. Voici en tout les résultats d'X-Bench avec ma machine. L'iMac 1.8 fait dans les 150 ! Votre avis ??


Results	103.39	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.3
		System Version		10.3.5 (7P36)
		Physical RAM		256 MB
		Model		PowerMac8,1
		Processor		PowerPC G5 @ 1.60 GHz
			L1 Cache		64K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		512K @ 1.15 GHz
			Bus Frequency		534 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce FX 5200
		Drive Type		ST380013AS
	CPU Test	79.88	
		GCD Loop	55.87	2.18 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	125.81	454.96 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	54.35	1.58 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	86.96	1.35 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	146.00	5.84 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	60.14	
		Computation	46.51	627.91 Kops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	85.05	1.07 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	131.30	
		System	120.59	
			Allocate	431.83	281.68 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	88.56	704.91 MB/sec
			Copy	88.73	443.63 MB/sec
		Stream	144.10	
			Copy	108.41	792.45 MB/sec [G5]
			Scale	107.10	790.38 MB/sec [G5]
			Add	213.00	1363.17 MB/sec [G5]
			Triad	222.10	1357.00 MB/sec [G5]
	Quartz Graphics Test	150.48	
		Line	131.87	3.36 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	136.82	9.63 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	142.91	3.29 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	146.47	1.59 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	221.80	3.62 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	157.31	
		Spinning Squares	157.31	110.08 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	181.05	
		Elements	181.05	58.23 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	80.56	
		Sequential	69.90	
			Uncached Write	66.28	27.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	56.78	23.25 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	60.48	9.57 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	125.15	50.56 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	95.07	
			Uncached Write	91.68	1.38 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	94.10	21.22 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	90.00	0.59 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	106.03	21.82 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------



## NightWalker (30 Octobre 2004)

Ce qu'il faut savoir est que ta config n'est pas optimale, ça fait partie des curiosités d'Apple. Par exemple, avec une barrette de 256 Mo de RAM, l'accès à la mémoire se fait un 64 bits. Or, si tu as deux barrettes exactement identiques, 2x 256 Mo de RAM par ex., l'accès à la mémoire se fait en 128 bits. Quelle est la config de PB 17" ?


----------



## jv_zeffeur (30 Octobre 2004)

Tu as bien réglé les performances sur max. ?


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2004)

jv_zeffeur a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien réglé les performances sur max. ?



EN effet ça doit être ça, me suis aussi fait avoir...j'en rougi encore... :rose:  :rose:


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2004)

Nan mais ils vont pas tous nous faire le coup quand même ???
Quelle idée aussi d'avoir réglé par défaut le truc d'économie d'énergie sur "faible"


----------



## La mouette (30 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nan mais ils vont pas tous nous faire le coup quand même ???
> Quelle idée aussi d'avoir réglé par défaut le truc d'économie d'énergie sur "faible"



BEn il menaçaient d'augmenter le prix du kilowatt alors on a été prudent.... :rateau:    

J'ai vu la porte...


----------



## enzo1984 (31 Octobre 2004)

> J?attends avec impatience Tiger qui gérera les 64 bits du G5 et devrait donc augmenter les performances, déjà bonnes, de l?imac.



panther ne les gère pas??????


----------



## Gabi (4 Novembre 2004)

Encoder un film en mp4 avec Handbrake : moyenne = 19,4 fps


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> Bon,alors,pas de bruit,pas de hub/Firewire qui brûle,l'écran ne chauffe pas,les pixels,le bus....en 128,la Ram ?..... j'éspère que tout va bien!


Pour le moment je reste calme. Mais ça se passe pas trop mal.

- L'assistant d'installation à copié sans encombre environ 70 Go (en un peu + de 2 heures).
Réinstall nécéssaire de StuffIt comme pour tout le monde (l'assistant te précise même ce qu'il faut réinstaller à la fin de sa manoeuvre (très peu compte tenu du grande nombre d'appli sur mes disques -> StuffIt et Norton utilities... Je pensais bien l'avoir complètement effacé celui-là     )

- Bruit : Je suis dans un environement très silencieux. Il fait du bruit mais dans mon cas le bruit est normal, je pense... Sans doute comme mon iMac DV 400 avec son disque d'origine (j'avais fait changé 5 ou 6 fois le disque pour en avoir un plus silencieux) mais plus que ce même iMac DV avec son dernier disque Hitachi/IBM Deskstar particulièrement silencieux. Reste qu'il fait un bruit qui n'est pas simplement celui de l'air dans les ventilos (mais ça reste sans doute le bruit mécanique d'un ventilo). Je ne suis pas encore convaincu... !

- Le passage de 256 Mo à 2 GO en 128 (mémoire MacWay) a tout de suite amélioré l'ensemble (Perfs et bruit). Au passage, avec 256 Mo, Apple se fout vraiment de la geule du peuple (avais-je vraiment besoin d'écrire ça ?  ).

la pizza est encore là parfois. Mais je peux écrire sans ralentissement dans la fenêtre de saisie des forums Macge (ce qui n'était pas le cas avec le 400 DV). les films .avi avec encodages merdiques qui passaient très difficilement sur le 400 DV passent très bien maintenant. La réactivité du bureau est bien sûr franchement amélioré, mais il parait que TIGER va définitivement régler ce problème.

- l'ensemble (ordi et écran) est moins chaud que mon iMac DV qui tournait pourtant sans problème 24/24, donc aucune inquiètude de ce côté.

Temperature Monitor = 53°C

- PiXel Check = Sans faute
- Airport = sans faute
- Bluetooth = sans faute

Je me donne 14 jours pour voir si le bruit me convient   Je précise que je suis particulièrement obsessionel sur ce point !


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2004)

> la pizza est encore là parfois. Mais je peux écrire sans ralentissement dans la fenêtre de saisie des forums Macge (ce qui n'était pas le cas avec le 400 DV).



2 Choses m'interpellent dans ce passage :

1) La pizza perso je l'ai quasi jamais alors que j'ai un pm G4 1 ghz avec 1 go de ram.
2) Dire que c'est cool, on peut taper du texte sans que ça ralentisse sur macg ça fait vraiment pas sérieux. 
Sur un imac 400 Dv aussi on peut, à condition de pas utiliser SAFARI quand il y a des smileys sur la page, c'est un bug, personne ne sait d'où il vient surtout que SAFARI ne le fait pas à chaque fois, en tout cas, pour une fois ça ne me le fait pas au moment ou j'écris, mais 8 fois sur 10.
Même si le G5 va combler le bug de SAFARI grâce à sa puissance, il sera anormalement sollicité.


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> 2) Dire que c'est cool, on peut taper du texte sans que ça ralentisse sur macg ça fait vraiment pas sérieux.


Ca fait pas très sérieux pour Macge tu veux dire   
Pour la pizza je ne crois pas que je l'aurai souvent maintenant, mais c'est juste pour souligné que le gain de puissance ne peut pas complétement palier au imperfections de PANTHER 

Je viens de faire la mise à jour 10.3.6  Le bruit est le même !


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2004)

Tain paraîtrait que la maj supprimerait le bug qu'on évoquait et qui n'est pas imputable à macg mais à SAFARI, à vérifier... tu confirmes avec la 10.3.6. ou bien ?


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain paraîtrait que la maj supprimerait le bug qu'on évoquait et qui n'est pas imputable à macg mais à SAFARI, à vérifier... tu confirmes avec la 10.3.6. ou bien ?


Il faut que je redémarre mon iMac DV pour voir. Dans ce cas je peux rendre l'iMac G5 ! 
En tout cas depuis la Maj les pages de Macge ne se chargent plus complément (tout apparait mais le la barre de progression ne se termine jamais...)


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2004)

Arf...  Rien à voir avec la MAJ, c'est la pub en haut de page qui ne se charge pas, ça arrive souvent.

Bon le bug est toujours là... t'a acheté un G5 juste pour pouvoir poster tranquille sur macg avec safari ? FIREFOX t'aurais coûté moins cher tu sais ?


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

Non non, mais si il doit faire plus de bruit que mon iMac DV, je suis peut-être près à attendre encore.... On va voir !


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tain paraîtrait que la maj supprimerait le bug qu'on évoquait et qui n'est pas imputable à macg mais à SAFARI, à vérifier... tu confirmes avec la 10.3.6. ou bien ?


Non sur l'iMac DV ca rame toujours pour écrire sur Macge après 10.3.6.


----------



## JPTK (6 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Non non, mais si il doit faire plus de bruit que mon iMac DV, je suis peut-être près à attendre encore.... On va voir !



N'empêche que rester sur un imac DV 400 parce que l'imac G5 fait du bruit c'est quand même assez burlesque !


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que rester sur un imac DV 400 parce que l'imac G5 fait du bruit c'est quand même assez burlesque !



Bon maintenant ça suffit !!    
Je vois pas l'intérêt d'un ordi qui fait du bruit par rapport à un ordi qui n'en fait pas.  :rateau:

Le problème de l'iMac G5 est pour moi le suivant :

Tout d'abord il est "Whisper Quiet" -> pas plus de bruit que le DV.

Puis tu utilises l'ordi, il est beau mais on peut s'en servir aussi, et progressivement le ventilo monte d'un cran -> Une fois qu'il est lancé il n'y a plus rien à faire à part le mettre en veille le temps que la température redescende (compter une heure environ ? Si tu l'éteinds pas assez de temps 
il va se caler à nouveau sur sa vitesse d'avant et c'est pareil).

En gros le bruit est parfait si on ne s'en sert pas et si l'on ne vient pas de s'en servir...
Rien que de taper ce poste ça a excité le ventilo....

C'est très frustrant, l'ensemble est une réussite, mais pour éviter le burlesque de la situation,  il va falloir probablement le rendre.

A moins qu'Apple s'excite un peu, explique le phénomène (peut-être l'ont-il déjà fait mais je n'ai pas su entendre) et soit en mesure de sortir un firmware qui régule différemment les ventilos sans pour autant cramer l'ensemble.

Bon en tout cas je vais encore me faire taper, mais le passage de 400 à 1,8 et la maj 10.3.6 ne change que peu le problème de frappe dans Macge avec Safari.
Au moins avec un 20" j'ai pas de mal à ouvrir une page de TextEdit à côté, le temps de rédiger mon message.    

Just my two cents!


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2004)

Nan mais je crois que tu comprends pas....



> Rien que de taper ce poste ça a excité le ventilo....



C'est un bug de SAFARI, utilise FIREFOX ou EXPLORER et tu n'auras plus ce problème.
Regarde le moniteur d'activité, tu verras que le processeur est sollicité à 70-80 % lors de la frappe d'un texte sur macg, tout ça juste à cause ses smileys, que ce soit une G3 ou un G12. Fais le avec explorer ou firefox ou n'importe quel autre et tu verras que tu ne dépasses pas les 20 % et que les ventilos ne s'exciteront pas.




> Bon en tout cas je vais encore me faire taper, mais le passage de 400 à 1,8 et la maj 10.3.6 ne change que peu le problème de frappe dans Macge avec Safari.



Hum... et ??? Même réponse que plus haut, même avec le cluster de virginia tu aurais le problème... tant que tu n'auras pas compris que c'est pas avec la puissance de la machine que tu es censé combler ce problème...
Si effectivement tu apprécies la puissance de ton ordi que par rapport à ce "test", un G5 ne te sert à rien c'est un fait.  parce que passer d'un imac 400 à un imac G5 1,8 et ne pas voir que la machine est 10 fois plus puissante, ça craint !


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2004)

Nan mais je crois que tu comprends pas....



> Je vois pas l'intérêt d'un ordi qui fait du bruit par rapport à un ordi qui n'en fait pas.



Evidemment, moi non plus, sauf si le plus n'est insupportable et que le mac est par contre 10 fois plus puissant.



> Rien que de taper ce poste ça a excité le ventilo....



C'est un bug de SAFARI, utilise FIREFOX ou EXPLORER et tu n'auras plus ce problème.
Regarde le moniteur d'activité, tu verras que le processeur est sollicité à 70-80 % lors de la frappe d'un texte sur macg, tout ça juste à cause ses smileys, que ce soit une G3 ou un G12. Fais le avec explorer ou firefox ou n'importe quel autre et tu verras que tu ne dépasses pas les 20 % et que les ventilos ne s'exciteront pas.




> Bon en tout cas je vais encore me faire taper, mais le passage de 400 à 1,8 et la maj 10.3.6 ne change que peu le problème de frappe dans Macge avec Safari.



Hum... et ??? Même réponse que plus haut, même avec le cluster de virginia tu aurais le problème... tant que tu n'auras pas compris que c'est pas avec la puissance de la machine que tu es censé combler ce problème...
Si effectivement tu apprécies la puissance de ton ordi que par rapport à ce "test", un G5 ne te sert à rien c'est un fait.  parce que passer d'un imac 400 à un imac G5 1,8 et ne pas voir que la machine est 10 fois plus puissante, ça craint !


----------



## Joachim du Balay (7 Novembre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> (..)C'est un bug de SAFARI, utilise FIREFOX ou EXPLORER et tu n'auras plus ce problème.
> Regarde le moniteur d'activité, tu verras que le processeur est sollicité à 70-80 % lors de la frappe d'un texte sur macg, tout ça juste à cause ses smileys, que ce soit une G3 ou un G12



heuuuu.. ...

...ben nan, je tape, là, et c'est à 30 env. (j'ai d'autres trucs ouverts, dont un flux radio)... 

(je suis sur un mono G4 1,25 MDD)


----------



## JPTK (7 Novembre 2004)

Et ? Moi non plus ça le fait pas aujourd'hui, pourtant 8 fois sur 10 c'est le cas...


----------



## molin (7 Novembre 2004)

Rassurez moi?
J'ai pour l'instant un emac 700 oremiere génération dont le bruit est celui d'un boing au décollage !!
Je viens juste de commander un iMac g5/17 pour ne plus avoir à subir ce son continu (entre autre).

Donc le son du IMac est il comparable au souffle du emac?

Est ce pire?

Je fait beaucoup de vidéo sur FinalCut, qu'est ce que ca va donner au niveau de la souflerie sachant que parfois je travaille 8H non stop sur un film (et là sur l'Emac c'était trop question bruit)?

Je l'ai commandé avec 1GO de Ram cela aura t'il une influence sur les ventilos?

Merci pour vos réponse car en vous lisant j'ai de serieux doutes  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Marcmaniac (7 Novembre 2004)

Ben je te plainds car perso, au bout de 2 heures sur le mac, j'abandonne !J'ai les oreilles crâmées .....le cerveau disloqué......et les nerfs en plotte !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Au passage merci à Cricri pour ces posts !        :mouais:


----------



## molin (7 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Ben je te plainds car perso, au bout de 2 heures sur le mac, j'abandonne !J'ai les oreilles crâmées .....le cerveau disloqué......et les nerfs en plotte !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Au passage merci à Cricri pour ces posts !        :mouais:



J'ai cru m'en apercevoir à la lecture de tes Posts. 
Mais c'est PLUS qu'un e-mac (1ere génération)???
 qui est vraiment, mais vraiment bruyant....  
Bien à toi.


----------



## molin (7 Novembre 2004)

Mon message n'est pas passé??? :rose: 
Donc je disais:

Par rapport à un emac/700 1ere génération, c'est vraiment plus bruyant?
merci.


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2004)

molin a dit:
			
		

> Mon message n'est pas passé??? :rose:
> Donc je disais:
> 
> Par rapport à un emac/700 1ere génération, c'est vraiment plus bruyant?
> merci.


C'est beaucoup moins bruyant au début mais après une bonne utilisation c'est moins sûr. Je crois quand même que l'eMac reste imbattable !


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Novembre 2004)

Jamais eu d'emac, donc je ne sais pas. Comme le dit Cricri, au début, tu parais satisfait mais après 1 heure ou deux, le bruit devient insupportable ! Ensuite, chaque fois que tu rallume l'ordi, c'est comme si tu avais peur de réentendre ce bruit qui te porte aux oreilles  et là, ce n'est plus deux heures qu'il faut pour être insupportable mais, 45 mn, puis 30, puis........


Et perso, j'en suis à ne plus rien faire dessus car j'en ai marre au bout 15 mn maxi ! Et alors, je suis très en


----------



## ivremort (8 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac, je te rassure, personne ne supporterait le bruit de ton ordi!!! La différence entre celui de TNK et le tien est saisissante! J'ai commandé un 20", autant dire que s'il fait le même bruit que le tien, je le ramène tout de suite!

 Mais est-ce qu'ils remboursent si c'est rendu le jour même, ou le lendemain? ou est-ce que ce n'est pas un argument suffisant? 

 On dirait qu'il y a un ventilateur cassé, chez toi.


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Merci à cricri de nous avoir mailé les informations ci dessous.

TOUS CEUX QUI ONT DES BRUITS ANORMAUX DOIVENT CONTACTER APPLE.

------------------------
Message #245. http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@@.689b1277/528 : RE: iMac G5 Fan Noise Issues
Posted by Nancy Sunshine on 03:32pm Nov 7, 2004 CDT

EXPLANATION! I am an apple cert technician and perform repairs at school. (Not that may mean much) but after examination of the entire midplane and removing and unplugging each component of the board if you have: 

1: A buzzing soung in the lower area of your machine you need a new power supply unit. this can also be confirmed by playing with you contrast keys. 

2. If you have a whistle/hum/drone that will pick up and slow down with the processor you have a bad fan. A component in the fan and duct (Upper left near optical drive usually) mixes allowing you to hear all the adjustment of the fan speed through a whine. This though would be heard at the top of the machine and can be diagnosed by placing your arm over the heat exhaust vent and seeing if the issue ceases. If so, order a midplane. 

3. If you have a high frequency screech from the upper left extemity of the machine, your harddrive is screaming. Replace it 

This is a 95 percent accurate diagnosis.You may have a different situation. Dont kill me i have just spent some hours looking over a 17 and 20 inch and am sharing my report.

-----------------

Message #249. http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?13@@.689b1277/532 : RE: iMac G5 Fan Noise Issues
Posted by Jonathan Goldman on 03:55pm Nov 7, 2004 CDT

All in all, The imac SHOULD NOT Make ANY NOISE Except for the white noise of the fan (JUST WIND) Any buzz,drill,whine,grumble, is not normal and needs to be replaced with parts that i believe apple is sending with the next batches of imac G5's. Keep in mind. The regular Tech agents follow a protocal and look up what to do iwhen you call with a problem. Ask for a produc specialist and take some control. Besides they send you to one anyway. Dont take crap either you spent alot for theese they arent just pcs for 600 bucks. Call customer relations if anything else arises. 

Jonathan Goldman 
Micro-Computer Technical Specialist 
CGHS


----------



## molin (8 Novembre 2004)

Une bonne nouvelle?
sur http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@@.689b1277
de Aquacos
Joined: Aug, 2004 
Posts: 38
I tried today the support chat. the guy in the chat told me, that the fan noise issue is a known issue and apple is researching about resolving it completely. - may be there is hope. i'm still thinking about returning this second machine too. 
regards


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Novembre 2004)

Les articles ont été envoyé à apple, des fois qu'ils ne lisent pas leur info !
Je leur ai demandé de me répondre rapidement car tout cela ne fait pas très sérieux.......vous en conviendrez !
Je me ferai un plaisir de vous tenir informé de mes péregrinations (ça s'écrit comment ? )

Bordel, j'en ai marre !

Votre soutien macuser "silencieux" est une bouée de silence dans un univers mac bruyant ! (bon, je sais, ça veut rien dire !)


----------



## molin (8 Novembre 2004)

Gros merci pour ton initiative  
Bien à toi.

Ps:
j'ai lu:
>La différence entre celui de TNK et le tien est saisissante<;

je n'ai pas retrouvé les deux posts d'essai son  :rose: merci.


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Novembre 2004)

j'ai pas encore la bete et ça m'inquiete dejà


----------



## benamad (8 Novembre 2004)

Attention cependant sur les enregistrements il me semble que le niveau sonore d'entrée du micro n'est pas le meme.
Cependant sur celui de marc on entend un gros TchakAThaKaTchaKa  que je n'ai pas sur mon Imac, marcmaniac : t'as un arrosage automatique pas loin ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (8 Novembre 2004)

Ah oui, voila, c'est mon gros tuyau d'arrosage en fait que j'avais oublié de débrancher ....

Tchac tchac tchac ou à moins que ce ne fussent mes claquettes !


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Plusieurs personnes m'ayant contacté pour pouvoir comparer les bruits, voici la procédure que je propose avec marcmaniac:
- préférences système/son micro interne niveau "milieu"
- imovie, nouveau projet, audio, enregistrer 12s (~2.5Mo)
- me mailer le fichier .mov et le répertoire Media créés dans le projet

publication sur http://homepage.mac.com/thierry.nkaoua/imac_sound (déjà les sons de marcmaniac et les miens)


----------



## FloX (8 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Plusieurs personnes m'ayant contacté pour pouvoir comparer les bruits, voici la procédure que je propose avec marcmaniac:
> - préférences système/son micro interne niveau "milieu"
> - imovie, nouveau projet, audio, enregistrer 12s (~2.5Mo)
> - me mailer le fichier .mov et le répertoire Media créés dans le projet
> ...



TNK je t'ai envoyé mon fichier son par mal  voili voilou, marrant avec le micro interne le miens aussi il fait flip flap (la girafe)


----------



## molin (8 Novembre 2004)

Merci, mais
Impossible de t'envoyer un mail.
Peux tu repréciser ton adresse.
Merci pour tout.
Michel

C'est bon  
j'ai trouvé.


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> TNK je t'ai envoyé mon fichier son par mal  voili voilou, marrant avec le micro interne le miens aussi il fait flip flap (la girafe)


En ligne


----------



## Cricri (8 Novembre 2004)

Flox c'est une une plaisanterie ce son ? On entend rien !!! Bon je vais laissé le mien reposer et j'essayerai d'écouter à nouveau !


----------



## molin (8 Novembre 2004)

Flox, tu as de la chance.

Marc : c'est vraiment un diesel   
fait un échange complet ou fait toi rembourser.

merci à TNK (good job!) et à suivre.


----------



## TNK (8 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> Flox c'est une une plaisanterie ce son ? On entend rien !!! Bon je vais laissé le mien reposer et j'essayerai d'écouter à nouveau !


heuhh, moi j'entends bien qq chose


----------



## molin (8 Novembre 2004)

un début de solution sur:
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@@.689b1277
je cite:

I have taken a pic but have no easy way to post it - no web site or .mac account! 
If you email me at g_lunn@mindspring.com I can send you the pic. 
The felt "glider" is about 7/8" dia and 1/4" thick purchased at Lowes, It is mounted in the center of the plastic box at the bottom RHS of the chassis - looking from the back with the cover off. The box is about 3-1/2" wide and 2-1/2" high and has a steel clip across it from L to R. 
The pad is mounted at the center and about 1/2" below the bottom of the clip. This way the foam strip which is on the cover at this location misses the glider. The cover presses quite tightly against the felt. 
So far the computer is still quiet!

Photo:
http://www.calpoly.edu/~hema/unknown.jpg

mais bon c'est un bidouillle pas Apple.


----------



## Cricri (9 Novembre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> heuhh, moi j'entends bien qq chose


J'ai fait joujou avec SignalScope (auquel je n'ai rien compris), maintenant j'ai des problèmes pour lire certains sons.
Je ne peux lire que celui de Marc et Mimat.
Je ne peux pas non plus lire ton nouveau son TNK.

C'est un bug connu de signalscope. Normalement il suffit de lancer une loop dans garageband pour régler le problème... mais pas complètement il me semble...

Bon j'ai bien pu tout écouté sur mon iMac DV (vraiment formidable celui-là !!!) et TNK a le meilleur, suivie de Flox.

Pour celui de Marcmaniac il fait plus de bruit que celui de  Mitmat avec son EMAC 700 !  Un comble !!!


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

Cricri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait joujou avec SignalScope (auquel je n'ai rien compris), maintenant j'ai des problèmes pour lire certains sons.


[private joke]tu as modifié les extensions des fichiers?  [private joke off]


----------



## FloX (9 Novembre 2004)

Tention le mieux n'a que 512 Mo de Ram alors bon il swap plutot vite et comme j'avais pas mal d'appli d'ouverte dès que j'ai lancé l'enregistrement sous imovie les disques se sont mis à accélerer à la fin 

Au faites z'avez vu Firefox optimisé G5 ? (macbidouille) ca marche très bien chez moi, beaucoup mieux que Safari.


----------



## benamad (9 Novembre 2004)

FloX tu as exactement le meme type de bruit leger que moi (le ventilo vers l'aigu qui accelere ou decelere suivant les solicitations du processeur). Ce que je ne retrouve pas chez Marcmaniac ou TNK qui ont un 20 pouces : certainement une difference de ventilo entr les 2 modeles ?

A propos Marcmaniac as-tu fais l'enregistrement en mettant le niveau d'entrée au milieu comme le preconise TNK ? Car le souffle (sans parler du tchakachakatcha) est bien plus fort que celui de TNK.


----------



## Marcmaniac (9 Novembre 2004)

J'ai refait le test avec la barre son au milieu et je l'envoie à TNK : c'est exactement la même chose !

Perso, je n'arrive pas à entendre les autres sons des ordis.....j'suis nul ou quoi ? (5ur le site de TNK)


L'apple store qu idevait me contacter comme promis hier, a visiblement mangé l'info !

Bordel, j'étais présent, frais et dispo, rasé de près et saupoudré !!!! Pour rien.......c'est dur en ce moment !


----------



## TNK (9 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai refait le test avec la barre son au milieu et je l'envoie à TNK : c'est exactement la même chose !
> 
> Perso, je n'arrive pas à entendre les autres sons des ordis.....j'suis nul ou quoi ? (5ur le site de TNK)


  Heuhhh, en cliquant sur les fenêtres Quicktime et en mettant le son de Quicktme et de ton ordi (en haut à droite  ) suffisamment fort???



			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> L'apple store qu idevait me contacter comme promis hier, a visiblement mangé l'info !
> 
> Bordel, j'étais présent, frais et dispo, rasé de près et saupoudré !!!! Pour rien.......c'est dur en ce moment !


Petit tuyau, quand un site de vente en ligne te dit qu'ils vont te rappeler, demande toujours le nom de l'interlocuteur, ils sont obligés de le donner!! et tu informes que tu le rappelleras avant telle heure si pas de coup de fil de leur part. Par expérience, le nom+ le rappel, ça met le dossier sur le dessus de la pile ou pas trop en dessous


----------



## benamad (9 Novembre 2004)

J'ai aussi du mal aussi a entendre les enregistrements (surtout celui de TNK), en fait quand je mets a fond ca equivaut au bruit ambiant de mon Imac G5 sauf pour la soufflerie.
Ah oui sauf pour celui de Marc, celui-la je l'entends bien 

En gros Marc couvre ma machine avec Mention Tres Bien et celui de Flox est proche du mien.


----------



## molin (9 Novembre 2004)

c'est bon signe! 
"j'ai aussi du mal aussi a entendre les enregistrements (surtout celui de TNK), en fait quand je mets a fond ca equivaut au bruit ambiant de mon Imac G5 sauf pour la soufflerie."


----------



## molin (10 Novembre 2004)

Bonsoir
j'ai l'impression que le post sur le bruit de l'imac est fermé (en tout cas chez moi)
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@@.689b1277
Bon signe ou non?
Ca veux dire quoi, vous qui avez l'habitude?


----------



## benamad (10 Novembre 2004)

Oui c'est fermé chez moi aussi.
Comme le dis une personne sur le forum d'Apple : ca y est Apple a reglé le probleme (en noyant le poisson ..)


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Novembre 2004)

Je les ai cité hier dans un mail direct et je les ai eu au phone cet après midi......non, c'est pas possible ...........bon, on a le droit d'y croire ....un tout tout petit peu !!!!!


----------



## molin (10 Novembre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Je les ai cité hier dans un mail direct et je les ai eu au phone cet après midi......non, c'est pas possible ...........bon, on a le droit d'y croire ....un tout tout petit peu !!!!!


Précise le quid du "phone" et la réponse.
merci


----------



## Cricri (10 Novembre 2004)

molin a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir
> j'ai l'impression que le post sur le bruit de l'imac est fermé (en tout cas chez moi)
> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@@.689b1277
> Bon signe ou non?
> Ca veux dire quoi, vous qui avez l'habitude?


Mon premier réflexe serait de dire que c'est mauvais signe 
Mais on devrait vite en savoir plus   ICI dans les tout prochains posts


----------



## benamad (10 Novembre 2004)

Oui j'ai repéré ce sujet qui remplace un peu l'autre.
On dirait qu'Apple fais changer a chaque fois une piece differente (mid plane,, disque dur, alim).
On verra ...


----------



## Marcmaniac (11 Novembre 2004)

Et va pour une alim....va !


----------

